# HerbertK, Jersey Sizing Chart?



## Wiley J (Sep 24, 2003)

I see Litespeed jerseys are now available on your website, but I'm not sure what size to order. Could you provide a sizing chart, or tell us what brand they are, and we could look up sizing on their website?


----------



## Wiley J (Sep 24, 2003)

Does anyone recognize the logo on the jerseys on Litespeeds website? Any guesses on what brand they are?


----------

